# Canada question - out of province work



## deltatango (3 mo ago)

Can you work out of province and gain hours in an apprenticeship if you are indentured in another province?


----------



## u2slow (Jan 2, 2014)

Probably a better question for your province's trades authority.


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

Working for the company you are indentured with? Should be no problem.


----------



## Navyguy (Mar 15, 2010)

I am pretty sure that there were some discussions on here years ago about this. I believe that the result was one province does not recognize another province's apprenticeship hours, they only recognize the CofQ (Red Seal) - that is why a Master licence is not portable either.

However there likely have been many changes to the laws over the years (especially in Ontario) and I agree with @u2slow that it would be best to contact the "gaining" province's trade authority and determine. They may, as an example, recognize your hours, but not your schooling or some sort of combination of that.

Cheers
John


----------



## u2slow (Jan 2, 2014)

If you are staying with the same employer or union, I would confirm with somebody in charge there first. It's likely to their benefit not to interrupt your progression.


----------



## canbug (Dec 31, 2015)

Ask 99, he should almost have his hours by now.

Tim.


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

Getting one province to recognize schooling from another province is difficult (in Ontario anyway), so I doubt they will accumulate hours inter-provincially.


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

eddy current said:


> Getting one province to recognize schooling from another province is difficult (in Ontario anyway), so I doubt they will accumulate hours inter-provincially.


I had always thought that Canada’s Red Seal program was a nationally recognized thing that was on a federal level. Now I’m figuring out it’s not, but at the provincial level.


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

460 Delta said:


> I had always thought that Canada’s Red Seal program was a nationally recognized thing that was on a federal level. Now I’m figuring out it’s not, but at the provincial level.


The end result is recognized. ( Quebec doesnt, even though we recognize their's)
The problem is that the levels of schooling are not coordinated. 
IIRC, Manitoba Saskatchewan and Alberta are on the same schedule, which allows apprentices to move without impacting their education.


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

460 Delta said:


> I had always thought that Canada’s Red Seal program was a nationally recognized thing that was on a federal level. Now I’m figuring out it’s not, but at the provincial level.


The certification is national but the apprenticeship is not. Each province has their own rules for school levels and hours required, but we all challenge the same national red seal certification at the end. Some provinces even have provincial journeypersons licenses that are only good in the province.


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

wcord said:


> The end result is recognized. ( Quebec doesnt, even though we recognize their's)
> The problem is that the levels of schooling are not coordinated.
> IIRC, Manitoba Saskatchewan and Alberta are on the same schedule, which allows apprentices to move without impacting their education.


Quebec does so recognize the red seal from out of province, I live on the border of Ontario and Quebec and have worked in both sides.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

When Alberta was booming, we took in apprentices from every province and I don’t think there was ever an issue. If there are provinces creating their own little empires and degrading the Red Seal, that’s deplorable. Once the Red Seal is gone, there’s no going back. It has to be protected.


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

99cents said:


> When Alberta was booming, we took in apprentices from every province and I don’t think there was ever an issue. If there are provinces creating their own little empires and degrading the Red Seal, that’s deplorable. Once the Red Seal is gone, there’s no going back. It has to be protected.


Quebec has a mandatory safety course for anyone who works in construction, that is the issue for apprentices from out of province.
If you have a red seal from out of their province, then you don’t have to have the safety course but if you only have a provincial journeyperson ticket or are an apprentice then you do.
It’s a very basic 30 hour health and safety course but honestly I feel it’s a good idea. In Every other province, a kid right out of highschool can work in construction with zero training in safety.


----------

